# 96 a1



## rocknocker72 (Dec 17, 2014)

My 96A1's barrel sits to one side where it comes out the business end of my frame. Shoots 6" to the left at 10 yds. Do I need a new barrel or what. I would send pics but sister borrowed my camera, she lives in another state.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Some 92 variants are like this. I have owned one or two (with the barrel slightly tilted to one side) over the years. But despite this, it still shot point of aim.

It is usually a locking block issue.

Now, many people tend to shoot DA/SA guns and pull them to the left. Are you sure the gun is really shooting left? I'm not saying it isn't possible, but when I see people comment on this, 99% of the time, the gun still shoots fine despite the Beretta barrel being slightly tilted to one side or the other. You would think it would shoot off, but it doesn't usually.

Have you let other skilled shooters try it, and tried shooting it off of sandbags? If so, then you should contact Beretta and have them take it in and look at it.


----------



## rocknocker72 (Dec 17, 2014)

I have tried again with my nephew, same thing. I drifted the back sight last night and will see what happens today. Had the pistol for a while but could not shoot it cause I had several plates put into my neck and back. He finally said I could shoot again, but no deer hunting for me this year. After first two mags., looked at barrel and it was pushing hard to the left side of barrel. Might look a little funny but between the two sights, I'll think I can line it up. Thanks for the advice. I have five 1911's, and this is my first beretta, just got to get use to it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I do look for this when I buy a new Beretta 92 variant. But like I said, it's not too common. It seemed to be more common 10+ years ago. I haven't seen a new one that was tilted in a long, long time. Good luck


----------

